# DVC n00b with a ?



## Holysmoke (Mar 1, 2009)

would I be better off renting from dvc owners with points or calling disney direct to stay in a disney 2 bedroom?

thanks.


----------



## csudell (Mar 1, 2009)

i rented from someone I found on craigslist for 1/2 of rack room rate.  was less than $10pp.  from what I know, its much better to rent from a DVC owner.  check disboards.com and mouseowners.com for lots of DVC info.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 1, 2009)

Renting from an owner is a good deal cheaper.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 1, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Renting from an owner is a good deal cheaper.


 There are a couple of forums with rent/trade listings, which is how I found my rentals before I bought in.


----------



## Holysmoke (Mar 1, 2009)

tyvm for the replies.

so 10 bucks per point is a good price to pay?

also would you know how many points I would need for a 2 bedroom for one week?

I would want to stay at a moderate or higher resort.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 1, 2009)

The best value of DVC points is renting at a DVC resort Sunday through Thursday when the points are low. If you want to stay at a moderate resort, you'd be better off renting that direct through Disney. Mousesavers.com usually has the scoop on the best Disney deals:

www.mousesavers.com

Here's a link with the DVC point charts:

http://www.tagrel.com/

The Dis boards has a point rental board:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## M&M (Mar 1, 2009)

Holysmoke said:


> tyvm for the replies.
> 
> so 10 bucks per point is a good price to pay?
> 
> ...



Yes, $10 is a good price for DVC point rental. (anywhere from $10-$12 is pretty good).
The # of points needed will depend on the dates and resort that you are looking for.


----------



## Holysmoke (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you all.  at $10 per point it looks like 5 nights in May is about 1250 dollars sun-thur for a 2 bedroom, staying on friday and saturday would add a whopping $1000.00 to the price, hardly worth it at all.

I found this chart for reference http://www.dvcbyresale.com/chart.php/Animal Kingdom


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 4, 2009)

if you would go with SSR - you might find a deal.

there are alot of developers points out there - so some members are letting them go for less than $10 per point.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 4, 2009)

just checked the disneyworld site - and for may for a week - with pay 4 get 3 free - it was $4,331.22 - only had OKW and SSR

assumed 4 adults and 2 kids - ages 10 & 12.

did it again just using the room only got $5,119.00 - again only had OKW & SSR

so you are better off renting from a DVC member even now.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

so where are you finding bargin for DVC rooms?


----------

